# Buchanan County



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just starting a thread for NorthWest Mo. First finds in the area yesterday in River bottoms. Went back out today and found more small popcorn sized greys. Will be a great season, plenty of moisture just need the sun to come out &amp; warm things up again. May Apples getting bigger in the timber =) was concerned with all the flooding we've had in the past years, but their out there! Happy picking next week guys!


----------



## northmomorels (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to hear!!!I'm located around Braymer but do most my hunting further north an hour or so.I'm ready for a good year.


----------



## philmyer85 (Apr 1, 2013)

38 yesterday &amp; 27 today, just posted a pic in the photo section.


----------

